# 3 Vallees of France - Val Thorens is Sick!!



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

shot of my gal about 3 weeks back...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wow! awesome!

JE VEUX!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

$$$$$ More stoke please. Don't stop brining the high altitude pow shots.

video?


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome. Was there in the beginning of March.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

YES! More pics please. Seems like this year in Eurolandia is one for the books. Need more stoke from there...


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

hmm.. I haven't taken too many on-mountain photos, unfortunately. Going to try this Wednesday/Thursday for some end of season shots... if it clears.

do have some powder footage I hope to editing into a video this summer...

anwyway, here are 3 short clips:

Val Thorens 2012 Hero2 Powder run from top of Caron - YouTube 

Meribel Powder Run February 2012 - YouTube

Powder @ Val Thorens France April 2012 Cime Caron Hero2 - YouTube


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

the playground as it looked when I arrived in January...


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Shot of terrain accessed by main Tram (Caron) - very fast lift to top & holds 120 people

**Actually I'm going to try and take another photo today and replace this one from January.. Much more filled in now


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Better shot of Tram ( but from 2007 ). 
*May 7th 2007* 
White-Out on the 5th&6th . Woke on the 7th to Blue Skies and about a foot of settled powder. 

5 people on 1st Tram; 12 on 2nd; 20 on 3rd.... just an epic morning with the whole mountain to ourselves....


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rock band drop from last year. crappy angle.. felt hell of a lot bigger.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

crazy pics man...i was in tignes and val disere a month ago...and the season seemed to be over...snow was disapearing slowly...so im amazed to see this much snow out there...so envy right now


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

May 7th 2007. Val Thorens - after days of white out woke to this at 6:45 a.m Moon setting over the Mountains on a Blue-Bird powder day..... (overexposed 35mm slide so had to saturate the image a little..)


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Les Orelles, France*

Les Orelles - The Fourth Valley - looking at it from ridge at Val Thorens.

off the back of Val Thorens you get this other resort as part of your lift pass. It's very low-key and there are only 3 lifts, but still a lot bigger than many resorts in North America. 
If you go up to the top of 2 painfully slow lifts you can go slide over the back-side and get this run back down to the bottom of the 1st lift. 

There's a main line that most tours do (skiers Right of this line ).

This one can have a sketchy entry and exit depending on snowpack. 

but.. once you get into the Bowl... it's just sick and a great little adventure. It is not controlled, so all at your own risk! easy to get freaked out on this run by the thought of an avalanche...

This is the route my wife & I did the day before I took the photo


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

vukovi21 said:


> crazy pics man...i was in tignes and val disere a month ago...and the season seemed to be over...snow was disapearing slowly...so im amazed to see this much snow out there...so envy right now


Yep... VAl Thorens is much higher and we are still below freezing & getting dumped on. I was going to go see some friends in Tignes during the first week of April... but where we were getting snow in the Village, they were forecasting rain?..

our first forecast for rain in the village is this Sunday. 

*on the negative side, it can get very cold here. I was riding Meribel the first week of February and it hit -25 Degrees one horrible morning. that's cold.
**but the video I put on this thread of Meribel was during that week and it was like -15 degrees when I shot the vid.... we don't look too unhappy.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

boomin33 said:


> Yep... VAl Thorens is much higher and we are still below freezing & getting dumped on. I was going to go see some friends in Tignes during the first week of April... but where we were getting snow in the Village, they were forecasting rain?..
> 
> our first forecast for rain in the village is this Sunday.
> 
> ...


i get it...my never ending dilema...ride great snow in the cold blizzard kind of weather or if you lucky hit that few sunny not so cold days if you are lucky


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Loved ValTho... it was my first time in L3V this season and the view from the top of the Cime Caron is one of the best in the Alps.

I took this on my iPhone so it could have come out a bit better, but what a view! That's ValTho at the bottom and Mont Blanc in the distance:


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

3 Valleys has always been my favorite. I did enjoy Big Sky and the BSIA pass. Its a weird feeling when your the only one on the entire mtn and we don't get that in Italy.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Those are some sick photos. I wish we were able to see more terrain like that but we had no clue where we were going so we didnt get as much riding in as I would have liked


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Back on the homefront now. As long as I'm able, will return for another round next year.

Hard to believe I left that place with the lifts still open for another week.... oh well.

got 3 of these Trams in on Tuesday morning.
-did a couple 'cliffy' chute lines (skiers left of this pic) that I think were 1st decents for the year... so many layers of sluff kicking off.. a little on the sketch side.. but soo much fun.

then called it a season. the end.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

This season was my first in the 3 valleys... loved it and had a great time! 

The snow conditions were pretty ok that weekend - particularly off piste in the Belleville valley. Although having lack of guidance, we found joyful off-piste tracks near Glacier de Thorens, Col de Rosael, Cime Caron, Glacier du Bouchet, Mount du Vallon, Saluire and Roc Merlet. We also checked Orelle but changed our minds due to lack of pow at low altitudes. I would like to be back to L3V next year…

Here some photos and a vid...


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Back for another Season... Have had tons of snow, but also a day of big wind every once in a while. Top chutes (not in this pic) start to look awesome but get hammered with gusts.. then look sketchy.

going to wait another month until venturing into some favourite haunts..

A pic from my balcony last Wednesday... Sunday night winds stripped quite a bit of the consistent pillowy coverage on the main faces..


----------

